# Track closures benefit greyhounds



## sighthound (Nov 29, 2008)

Greyhound homing figures are down but track closures ensure the number of greyhounds killed annually continues to fall. Please view: 
Greyhound Watch: Track closures benefit greyhounds


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Just wish all tracks would close

Greyhound make the most wonderful pets

Makes me so sad that so many are murdered/killed.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

flyballcrazy said:


> Greyhound make the most wonderful pets


I only recently realised this when my niece adopted a lovely Greyhound ex racing girl ...

I love this dog, she is so beautiful, gentle and loving and her gangly legs are amazing, she is just perfect :thumbup:


----------

